# Another abandoned round alien thingy



## Soocom1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I keep finding these things... 










weird...


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 28, 2020)

We are not alone ..... 

Nice shot.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like the end cap off a shot gun cartridge 
8 gauge at a guess


----------



## Space Face (Jul 29, 2020)

...........or a little land mine.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 29, 2020)

Very nice.



Space Face said:


> ...........or a little land mine.



Alien land mines?!?! 2020 keeps on bringing the weird.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Looks like the end cap off a shot gun cartridge
> 8 gauge at a guess



Except for two thing:  1. the raised area (shot shells are flat on the back) and 2. no primer.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 29, 2020)

You didn't think about an alien shell now did you.


----------



## terri (Jul 29, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> I keep finding these things...


Or, they keep finding you.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 29, 2020)

survey marker?


----------



## weepete (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like a marker used for bench marking height above sea level for mapping.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice shot.

Knowing what the lettering was would be a good clue,


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 30, 2020)

weepete said:


> Looks like a marker used for bench marking height above sea level for mapping.



It may be but I think not.  Not a design of a Geodetic bench mark that I have seen.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 30, 2020)

snowbear said:


> Knowing what the lettering was would be a good clue,



"Made on Mars"


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like a bit of plumbing - maybe a pipe cap


----------

